# Cirque Ovo



## MarshallPope (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be going to see Ovo in Frisco this Saturday with some other techs from my school's theatre, and I was just wondering if anyone here may happen to be working the show or have any connections. We would love to meet someone or see something if possible.


----------

